# Lap Chole RVUs



## sjmccarl52 (Oct 1, 2012)

Can anyone tell me why the RVUs for a Lap Chole w/cholangiogram is less than just the Lap chole?  Also, how do you go about questioning the powers to be about this?

Thanks.


----------

